# Ideas for my Cycling 90 gallon bowfront!



## Mikeyboi86 (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay so I have a empty 90 gallon bow front tank that is cycling atm and I'm staring at it and all these ideas are going through my head so I thought id share!

first id like to say that this is going to be a indo-pacific biotope tank! and Second, I am open to all types of Advise Critiques and Suggestions. If you think i should add or remove a fish/coral/invert from the tank please say so and why! Even If I argue with you (I'm probably playing devils advocate, please do the same) I take your advise into consideration. Its my way of ruling things out or in.

Lets start with the coral! My favorite part.

Pom Pom Xenia
Pink Bird's nest
Pineapple coral
Bubble coral
Red and blue Mushrooms
(I can't think of what else I would like to add if anything, feel free to suggest)

Inverts!
Derasa Clam - 1
Pistal Shrimp - 1
Astera Snails - 20
Spikey Astera snails- 10
Bulb anemone - 3

fish
False Percula Clownfish - Pair
Blue/Green Reef Chromis - 12 (If i can get away with it more)
Yellow watchman goby - 1 (or a pair if i can find an already mated pair)
Zebra dart fish - 3 (Or a mated pair)
(Any fish I should not add? Should add? quantity change? etc...)


----------



## Mikeyboi86 (Feb 19, 2010)

Also was wondering... I'm not over stocking am I? I feel like im under stocking really... lol


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the stock looks pretty good. On the school of Chromis, I would say you are right at your limit.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

What kind of lights do you own/ are you going to own?


----------



## Mikeyboi86 (Feb 19, 2010)

wake49 said:


> What kind of lights do you own/ are you going to own?


ATM I am using just a T8 strip but I have some money I was saving up for a light system, Debating LEDs or Halide/T5 combo.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I do not know how well hard corals fare under LED lights. I have a friend who works at the LFS who uses LED lighting and I am sure he has hard corals in his tank. I will call him and ask later this morning.

As far as the Halide/T5 combo, I think that with good water quality, you will have no problem keeping almost any of the photsynthetic corals alive and healthy. I personally switched from Halides to T5HO's last year because of the energy consumption, but I still think that Halides are the way to go for hard corals..


----------



## Mikeyboi86 (Feb 19, 2010)

Okay, Be sure an left me know!


----------

